# December Hunting



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Just wondering what the hunting is like in December, if the season is still open. I was thinking of maybe making a trip in mid december. I have hunted in Nd before in very cold temps and did fairly well in November, is Dec basically the same? We would probably go on the south side of the state. Any thoughts?


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Later in the year the birds get jumpy and you have to out smart them.
The crops will be down then and the birds will be in the small pockets of grass. Pocket slough work well in holding birds. The grass next to the road also holds a lot of birds.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Like Goon mentioned, the birds are a bit smarter and jumpy from being hunted, but you won't have to worry about alot of hunters in the field!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Does anyone know when the refuges open for pheasants?


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

deacon said:


> Does anyone know when the refuges open for pheasants?


I believe after Thanks Giving Weekend.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

This is when I do the majority of my hunting. I like walking through snow to get my birds. Doesn't always happen though. Like above posts say, the birds are skittish and sometimes are flying out the other end just when you began your walk.

Last year I took a 7 day stint to hunt pheasants. The warmest day was just 1 degree above zero with a wind chill in the minuses. The coldest day was -9 with a -17 wind chill........I didn't see anyone out that day.

The season is open, but between skittish birds and the possibility of cold weather, this makes it probably the hardest hunting.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Refuges open the day after deer season closes.Next Monday.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yah, skittish birds, cold weather and busting cattail sloughs. I would just stay home. The hunting isn't usually very good in Dec.!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Refuges open for pheasants, Goon says after Thanksgiving and Ken W says next Monday. I always thought it was the first Tuesday after deer hunting, anyone have the official release? thanks


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

They open the Mon after deer season. Wich is the 21st of Nov.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They open the day after deer season closes.....next Monday!!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Okay, Okay, I think I got it, Thanks for the help. I would hate to get busted for making a mistake for incorrect info.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

GNF Newsletter today.....Refuges open Monday Nov. 21....


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Not to be negative but if you want to have a Non-Quality hunt get down to your local refuge on the opening day.......I tried the Tewauken refuge a couple of years and there are pheasants to be had but there were so many pick-ups at the parking sites that it was really quite ridiculous. Our group of guys would start walking a good area of CRP only to have someone else walk in from a different location and meet us half way. For some reason all ethics are left at home when the refuges are opened up.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

FH, I agree. Went to Tewauken once--one time too many. A couple more cold nights should make sloughs fit to hunt across southern ND. Snow would help now. It is really getting tough in the VC area from hunting pressure and posting for deer season. Alot of birds have been harvested already. Hope landowners lighten up when deer season is over.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I found out today the sloughs are not frozen over enough yet, but they must be close because the water sure is cold when you go through up to your knee.

Next time I'll make sure I drop the rooster on dry land.


----------

